# What does PRI stand for on fuel shut off?



## coonhuntersc (Mar 3, 2010)

A friend of mine has a 06 brute force 650 and it doesnt seem to be getting gas to the carbs. I noticed under the seat a valve has on and then pri. Just wondering what the pri does.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

my guess is prime. i didnt think they had a fuel cut off though.:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep 650's do. its prime for sure.
there was discussion about it in one thread.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not too sure on 4 wheelers but on older carburated motorcycles, the fuel valves had 3 positions on them. Primary, off, and reserve. You would switch to reserve if you ran out of fuel and it would switch the fuel suction to the bottom of the tank and would allow you to travel a few more miles to get to a gas station. The reason behind this was that motorcylces didnt have fuel gauges so you needed to determine how many miles you could go on a tank of gas before you needed to stop.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It is Prime. Used only when the pump, carbs and line have been drained to help the pump get primed. There is no OFF...and that sucks...it should.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Learn something new everyday


----------



## coonhuntersc (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a valve on that fuel tap assembly that could potentially get clogged. Mine did, but the bike still got fuel, it just leaked like crazy.


----------

